# over some period of time



## kmaro

Hello,

How would you translate this in Turkish?

_*over some period of time*_


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Can you please provide the context?


----------



## kmaro

Socıal change ıs the alteratıon or modıfıcatıon of socıal ınstıtutıons and socıetıes *over some perıod of tıme. *

Thanks


----------



## Cepkah

Sosyal değişim, eskiden (artık değil) toplumların ve sosyal kurumların modifikasyonu ve değiştirilmesiydi.

As i understand, if its meaning is similar to no more, that's the true interpretation. But i am not sure:S


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Here's my attempt:

Toplumsal kurum ve toplulukların _*bir süre zarfında*_ uğradıkları başkalaşım ve değişime sosyal değişiklik denir.


----------



## Honour

i would translate as:
*zamanla*
*zaman içinde*


----------

